# Anyone need tickets for Malvern



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

On ebay at the moment there is a camping pass with entertainment tickets for the show available at £30, valid for the whole weekend from Thursday. I bought mine this way, just thought someone else may have decided to go at the last minute and could save over 50%.
They are unwanted prize so the pass is blank for your registration. To collect the entertainment tickets you just need the original winners name and postcode. I checked with Warners before I bought mine this way to make sure that if we couldn't arrive on the Thursday it didn't matter and it doesn't, so there is a bargain to be had.
Unfortunately you won't be able to camp with MHF but will be in the general camping area. So will I but hopefully I'll pop round to say hello.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

They've gone now. I hope someone from here got them.


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

hi.
Paul thankyou for your post i got the tickets from ebay, we are 
going on thursday see you there over the weekend.
it is a small world we live 6 miles from you in Flint.
thanks again. i will send you pm.
cheers John...


----------

